# 622 - Black screen, static, then reboot



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I know there were earlier threads about 622s rebooting, but I'm not sure this is the same problem. About an hour after the install mine suddenly went to a black screen and static audio. None of the remote buttons did anything. After a couple minutes the unit rebooted. I noted the time and date. 53 hours later it did it again. And again 3 hours after that.

Does this match problems others have reported or is this something new? I think I read that Dish had acknowledged a software issue caused some rebooting. BTW, I don't think it's a heat issue. The 622 sits in the open with 3 feet clear on the right, 6" on the left, and 3 feet above. No external heat source anywhere near it.


----------



## dishbobber (Feb 7, 2006)

I have the same problem. After second call to tec support they are sending a new unit. Supposed to be here today, see how it works.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

BillJ said:


> I know there were earlier threads about 622s rebooting, but I'm not sure this is the same problem. About an hour after the install mine suddenly went to a black screen and static audio. None of the remote buttons did anything. After a couple minutes the unit rebooted. I noted the time and date. 53 hours later it did it again. And again 3 hours after that.
> 
> Does this match problems others have reported or is this something new? I think I read that Dish had acknowledged a software issue caused some rebooting. BTW, I don't think it's a heat issue. The 622 sits in the open with 3 feet clear on the right, 6" on the left, and 3 feet above. No external heat source anywhere near it.


See my post on the other thread, First BSOD with 622..., that is dealing with these BSODs (black screens of death). Isn't the noise horrendous when this happens? :grin: BTW, mine occur with L352. This is the second episode in one week.


----------



## gspandel (Jan 9, 2006)

I have been having the same problem and have noticed that it happens mostly between 5-6PM Pacific Time. It doesn't matter if I am watching recorded, HD or SD. Almost as though there is a virus in the software that is time sensitive. Other than the BSOD this is a beautiful piece of technology and I am glad that I waited for it.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

gspandel said:


> I have been having the same problem and have noticed that it happens mostly between 5-6PM Pacific Time. It doesn't matter if I am watching recorded, HD or SD. Almost as though there is a virus in the software that is time sensitive. Other than the BSOD this is a beautiful piece of technology and I am glad that I waited for it.


I'm keeping a log of the occurrences. Central time zone 12:05 PM on 2/28, 5:05 PM on 3/2, 8:20 on 3/2. Doesn't seem to be time related.

As another post said, the noise is horrendous. And as you say, other than BSOD I love the 622. It's my first DVR. Always figured I could set the VCR if I needed to record something. Then on the second day I had the 622 I missed the first 5 minutes of a program. Key time because the whole premise of the story was set then. Fantastic being able to rewind live TV to watch the whole program, and by skipping commercials I was back in real time before the program ended. No wonder people say they can't live without DVR.


----------



## gspandel (Jan 9, 2006)

The BSOD was right on time at 5:20 PM Pacific Time tonight.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

Hmmm, mine rebooted around 8:10PM on the east coast, during "Deal or no Deal". I was watching it on a sat local, not OTA, and had TV2 recording a Voom channel.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

DAG said:


> Hmmm, mine rebooted around 8:10PM on the east coast, during "Deal or no Deal". I was watching it on a sat local, not OTA, and had TV2 recording a Voom channel.


I had the same problem tonight. Froze on DOND. Had to manually reboot it. I will remove that weak OTA channel and see if it happens anymore... FWIW this was the same channel that caused my BSOD last night as well...


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

Many have postulated that the BSOD errors are due to losing signal strength on the OTA channels. I get BSODs when not watching OTAs. How would merely having an OTA connection to the back of the receiver and then losing the signal strength on one of its stations cause a BSOD even when you are not recording or watching an OTA channel?


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I don't even have OTA connected. Maybe it aggrevates the problem but I don't believe it is the primary cause.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

Another bsod at 10AM EST while watching 111 DIY. OS WD now 21 and PWR WD is 15. Time to report all of this to DISH tech support.

Addendum: Called DISH and promptly got a seemingly knowledgeable female tech who stated that they know there are these issues with the "newer" receivers. She took down my info for an uncommon trend report and said this problem is software, not hardware related. They are beta testing new SW now and I could call back to see when it will be released. There was no offer to replace the box.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

Had trouble with breakup leading to blackscreen. Sound sometimes remained normal during the blackscreen. Would require reboot to restore. After many calls to Dish and many attempts to solve the issue, they are sending a replacement unit. With a new product like this there is likely to be software issues. But I think that given apparently most people are not having problems there are a number of receivers that are just defective. The advanced techs have all been helpful and good to work with. My experience is if I work with them, they'll put in the time to work with me. Some of my calls have been very lengthy going through various screens and getting things documented as far as what actions produce what results. Really hope the replacement receiver solves the issues. When the 622 is working right it is awesome.


----------



## dishbobber (Feb 7, 2006)

I got my replacement 622 yesterday and installed it with the help of dish tech staff. It has been bsod free for one day now. Just keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

It had been 38 hours since the last occurrence when it happened this morning. But only 5 1/2 hours until it happened again this afternoon.

I'm hoping the software explanation is correct. I'll be traveling for a couple weeks. Hoping it will be fixed when I get back. If not, I'll talk to them about a replacement. Just hope it doesn't happen during one of the recordings I'm scheduling while I'm gone, especially not during Sopranos or 24.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

BillJ said:


> Just hope it doesn't happen during one of the recordings I'm scheduling while I'm gone, especially not during Sopranos or 24.


Good luck with the recordings. I just discovered that a recording earlier today was split in two and missing 4 minutes. Clearing a reboot occurred during the recording. The recording was on Universal HD from 129. Signal strength on transponder 19 on 129 (where Universal resides) was 65. This could be a 622 issue or perhaps a low signal issue. Either way, until this problem is resolved, I can no longer count on the 622 to reliably record. It's back to the 942 (and no Universal) for recording until this is resolved. I think Dish made a huge mistake using a low powered bird at 129. They should have waited until they had a decent bird at 129 or other solution before doing this MPEG4 upgrade and HD locals. But I'm being silly in thinking they would have waited. It's all about money and competing with DirecTV and not about providing reliable service.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Jerry G said:


> Good luck with the recordings. I just discovered that a recording earlier today was split in two and missing 4 minutes. Clearing a reboot occurred during the recording. The recording was on Universal HD from 129. Signal strength on transponder 19 on 129 (where Universal resides) was 65. This could be a 622 issue or perhaps a low signal issue. Either way, until this problem is resolved, I can no longer count on the 622 to reliably record. It's back to the 942 (and no Universal) for recording until this is resolved. I think Dish made a huge mistake using a low powered bird at 129. They should have waited until they had a decent bird at 129 or other solution before doing this MPEG4 upgrade and HD locals. But I'm being silly in thinking they would have waited. It's all about money and competing with DirecTV and not about providing reliable service.


And if they'd waited, we'd all be screaming about not having locals. It's a no win situation. BTW, I'm thinking about setting the VCR hooked up to my 301 as a backup for Sopranos and 24.


----------



## fstanga (Jun 5, 2004)

BillJ said:


> I know there were earlier threads about 622s rebooting, but I'm not sure this is the same problem. About an hour after the install mine suddenly went to a black screen and static audio. None of the remote buttons did anything. After a couple minutes the unit rebooted. I noted the time and date. 53 hours later it did it again. And again 3 hours after that.
> 
> Does this match problems others have reported or is this something new? I think I read that Dish had acknowledged a software issue caused some rebooting. BTW, I don't think it's a heat issue. The 622 sits in the open with 3 feet clear on the right, 6" on the left, and 3 feet above. No external heat source anywhere near it.


My 622 is 3 1/2 weeks old and happened three times and each time I had to hold the power button in a few seconds to get it to come back on. I called dish and they thought it may be a software problem, if not yhey may have to send a new box. 
Fstanga


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

Sounds like they may be recycling the old boxes we returned because of the reboot issue.


----------

